# The Business Woman - by the Norseman (~BBW, Imagery, ~MWG)



## WG Story Drone (Oct 14, 2005)

_*BBW, WG:* A simple story of fat beauty observed . . ._

*The Business Woman*
*by the Norseman*

*1 - The New Shop*​

The business premises next to my lunch café in the shopping mall had been empty for nearly a month. Then one day something started to happen. Workmen and designers worked hard to fit up a new shop of some kind. 
After a few days two young ladies showed up. They went around and talked eager to the workmen. It was obvious they had great interest in the new shop. The ladies were in their late twenties. Both were nice looking and tall, one of them pretty fat though.

By lunchtime the two ladies came over to my restaurant. They were served by one of my waitresses, but I watched them closely. One of them was blond. At this close distance I could see she was a little chubby with big breasts and a round waist ending up in a visible belly roll. She had a beautiful face with shining, friendly eyes.

The other young lady got my full attention. She was fat with big hips and a huge bottom. Her breasts were full. Her waist was completely covered with a big round belly. The fat belly, hips and bottom made her waistline huge. Her upper arms were fat as well as her legs. She was dark and with one of the most beautiful and fascinating faces I’ve ever seen. Her face was square cut with the start of a double chin and a fat neck. 

What also got my attention was the large portion of food she was going to have for lunch. She sat heavily down on the chair by the table. She completely filled the chair between the armrests and her belly was pressed against the table.

+​
The fat young lady came back the next day and gave the workmen instructions on how to fit the new shop. On the front wall they put up a big sign telling this was to be a boutique for big girls and women - a BBW Boutique. 

I guessed the fat young women to be the owner of the shop. Once again she had lunch in my café and also this time ordered a huge meal. Whilst she was eating I went over to her and introduced myself. Her name was Nancy. She confirmed she was going to open a new shop for big girls. I congratulated her and wished her welcome to the mall.

"Actually I like your café and the food, and I think I will have my lunch here every day, I hope you don’t mind,"she said with a big smile. 

This was how I got to know the young fat lady.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Oct 14, 2005)

*2 - The Opening of the Shop*​
The opening day of the BBW Boutique arrived and a lot of people had been invited. They were served a glass of white wine, but nothing to eat. I had never seen so many fat women gathered at the same time. There were a few men, may be relatives of the owner and from the bank that financed her project. 

Some of the women were obese. One of them had an enormous circumference around her waist and bottom. She was extremely broad due to elephantine thighs and hips. I guessed her age to be 30. A middle-aged woman also got my attention because of her voluptuousness. She had a stunning, fat face and enormous upper arms. I had never seen so full, broad and heavy breasts like hers. Her dress was too tight on some places. I could see enormous fat folds on her upper body both on her back, sides and front.

All the fat women were dressed in BBW-clothing. Some of them quite successful; others not according to my taste. They went around in the Boutique looking at the dresses and the accessories, or they stood talking to each other. Nancy, the owner, seemed to be everywhere all the time.

Suddenly out of the crowd came a young woman walking over to my café. I had not seen her before and it was impossible not to watch her closely whilst walking into the café and up to me by the counter. She was young, may be 21-22 years old. She was beautiful with tight black hair ending up in a ponytail, tanned skin, shining eyes in a stunning face with a beautiful mouth. She walked gracefully, but slowly and her well-developed boobs bounced for each step. She was dressed very comfortable. What really got my attention was her front figure. Accept for the starting of a very small double chin nothing on her beautiful figure told about a BBW girl. However, two really fat folds formed her belly. The upper one was the biggest, and the lower one dropped a little by its weight. She ordered a coke and something to eat. 

She sat down by a table and the two belly folds looked really big when sitting. She did nothing to hide her belly. I looked at her whilst she was eating and wondered how a normal and beautiful body could develop such a belly and why she let it happen. I watched her secretly several times while she was eating.

Then came another woman from the crowd in the Boutique. It was the obese lady of 30. Slowly she headed for my café and up to the table where the beautiful young woman was sitting. She looked at the chairs by the table. Obviously it was impossible for her to sit down between the armrests. She asked me if I had a chair without armrests. I brought a chair from the back room and place it behind her. Before sitting down she introduced herself to the young girl. Her name was Linda Janson, and I heard the young one called herself Monica.

Normally the customers had to place their orders by the counter. Now I told the fat lady to sit down and that I could take her order. She pushed the chair away from the table and sat carefully down. Her enormous body and fat folds completely filled the space between the table and her chair. In all her fat beauty she looked incredible. When she got the food she had to stretch her arms in full length to fetch the food and the two glasses of soda water. To accompany her eating the young woman ordered another big sandwich, a big fat cake and a cup of black coffee.

After a while they finished eating. The fat woman struggled to get up from the chair. At her second attempt she managed. She waddled to the counter to pay, then turned slowly around and walked over to the BBW Boutique again. From behind one could see her enormous bottom and hips shaking heavily by each shuffling step. 

Half an hour later the opening ceremony ended and all the quests left.

The next day I ordered several strong chairs without armrests to my café.

+​
Weeks and months went by and it looked as if the new BBW Boutique in the mall was popular. Whilst working in my café I watched the customers coming and going. They were of all sizes and ages. Some with enormous breasts and upper bodies, other extremely pear shaped, some with fat and heavy bellies and some with obese bodies and thunder legs.

Quite often the customers came over to my café after their shopping. They all sat down in the armless chairs.

Every day Nancy, the owner of the Boutique, came to have lunch. I talked with her several times. She was very satisfied with the boutique and how the business developed. I also got to know her girlfriend, Grace, who worked together with Nancy.

More and more often Nancy, a few hours after lunchtime, sat down to have an afternoon snack and coffee. It was obvious she loved food and she had gained a lot during the last months. Her vast waistline filled out both in front and along her sides. Her beautiful face was starting to get fat and she had got a double chin.

Grace often had a morning snack an hour or so after opening time. She too filled out in her breasts and her belly fold.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Oct 14, 2005)

*3 - A Year After*​ 
A year passed. I had rearranged my café and placed the main counter in a position from where it was easy to watch the BBW Boutique.

One day there was an amazing customer in the boutique. It was a woman in her mid thirties. She was dressed nicely in a plain dress. The dress was enormous covering the biggest boobs I’ve ever seen. The dress was cut in a way it looked as if the canopy boobs were pointing right out in front of her. She was broad and square with fat hips.

She bought some clothes and went over to my café. She walked in a way I understood her fat hips had to be pressed by each other for every step. Her enormous boobs bounced. She walked very heavily and slowly. At the counter she bought a large chocolate cake and a cup of coffee. She sat down by the nearest table. Now I understood why she walked so heavily. When sitting in the chair her large dress was not able to cover a voluminous belly fold. The fold rested on her hips almost all the way to her knees. Upwards the fat fold pressed the boobs to either side of her chest. The boobs were not as enormous as it seemed when I saw her standing in the boutique. The fact was they rested on the vast tummy completely hidden behind the dress and the way it was cut.

She was sitting for a while. I looked at her several times. One of the times she saw my look and waived her hand pointing at the cup. I went over to her with another cup of coffee. It was impossible not to watch her elephantine front. She had spread her legs to each side to make room for the enormous fat sack of her belly. I also looked at her face. She was very good-looking and with few signs of fat in her face or chin. She was really amazing. 
With a big smile I told her the coffee was on the house. 

Ten minutes later she left. When standing up she missed something on the floor. She was quite a sight bending down to get what she missed. To balance she had to hold on to the chair.

+​
Some months ago Nancy, the owner of the BBW Boutique, started to have a morning meal. With three daily visits to my café she continued to gain weight. Her beautiful face was now fat and round. Her neck, shoulders and upper arms grew with fat. Her waistline had become very bloated with fat rolls and her tummy had developed into a large sack of soft fat. Her breasts were full and bloated.

+​
A hot summer day two persons entered the boutique. They got my attention and I saw it was mother and daughter. I guessed the daughter was 18-20 years of age. Her whole body was fat and with a titanic belly. Her breasts were tiny and the belly hangs in front of her like an enormous fat sack. She had a light shirt and a small top with a tiny string over the shoulders. It was easy to see her fat upper arms where a large fat fold hang down from each arm. Her legs were fat with trunk like thighs and I guessed they pressed together down to the knees. 

I guessed her weight to be well over 400 pounds. However, that was nothing compared to her mother. She was a mountain of a woman. Everything on her was extremely fat. Her whole body bounced heavily for each shuffling step. She had to weigh a lot more than 550 pounds. In the hot weather she was very warm and I could see the clothes sticked to her fat skin. They walked around in the boutique looking at several dresses. The daughter was also looking at swimming suits. She held one in front of her and it looked immense. Nancy accompanied mother and daughter, and the three of them completely filled the space between the racks of clothing. The daughter went into the dressing locker. When she came out some minutes later I nearly fainted. She was dressed in a two piece swimming suite and it was obvious it was one size too small. I got a short glance of her before her mother stepped forward and destroyed my sighting. Her belly was enormous and made a superfat and bloated fold over the lower part of the swimming suite. She tried other swimming suites, but it was impossible for me to see anything.

After a while they left the boutique and the daughter was carrying a large bag.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Oct 14, 2005)

4 - A Two Years Celebration​
Two years passed. One day Nancy told me she was going to celebrate she had been running the boutique for two years. She asked if I could prepare some food the guests could eat whilst standing in the boutique. She also invited me to her small anniversary. 

The boutique was running very well. The more she had to do, the more she had been eating in my café and the more she had been gaining. I thought it was some kind of stress reaction. Nancy was now extremely fat and bloated. Her beautiful square face had become fat with a marked double chin. Her neck and back was very bloated, and her upper arms had developed into hanging fat folds. Her lower part was enormous. In front her belly was immense. It completely covered her lap when sitting. Her bottom, hips and thighs had grown to be very fat and her circumference was enormous. So young, she had problems walking normally. 

Grace too had been gaining over the two years. Her new fat had settled in her breasts and waistline. The boobs were large, round and heavy. Her waist was like a big, fat bag starting right under her boobs and was combined with to fat folds running from each side of her back.

+​
The day of the anniversary arrived, so did her best friends and customers.

They were of all sizes and dressed from Nancy’s BBW Boutique. I recognized one of them from the opening day. It was the young and beautiful Monica. 

She was completely changed during those two years. Now she was a real plumper with an immense belly, fat broad hips and a voluminous bottom. In her fat face her eyes were still shining, and her skin was dark tanned. I was talking with her. After a while I asked about her friend, with whom she had been sitting in my café. She understood I was talking about Linda Janson. She told Linda was a friend of both hers and Nancy’s. However, Linda had become so huge and heavy she was unable to walk all the way through the mall to Nancy’s boutique.

+​
After a while the guests were served something to eat and drink. Whilst eating Nancy hold a short speech thanking her customers for the two first years of her boutique. Looking over to where I was standing, she also thanked me and my café for taking good care of her, Grace and many customers. She said it with a great smile to me.

That was the two first years, and I was looking forward to the next years to come…..


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like this story! I've never read descriptions of fat women/s bodies quite like yours! I hope you continue to write more for us.


----------



## BTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I should open a café, those stories always keep me yearning, good job.


----------



## pot_belly_princess (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, your use of the term "bloated" was amazing. I loved your descriptions, keep writing, you're very good. 
~~ever-bloated potbelly princess~~


----------



## chubluvman (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the enjoyable story. You've done a great job being very descriptive even with the multiple characters. Keep it up!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 2, 2005)

> She walked in a way I understood her fat hips had to be pressed by each other for every step. Her enormous boobs bounced. She walked very heavily and slowly. At the counter she bought a large chocolate cake and a cup of coffee. She sat down by the nearest table. Now I understood why she walked so heavily. When sitting in the chair her large dress was not able to cover a voluminous belly fold. The fold rested on her hips almost all the way to her knees. Upwards the fat fold pressed the boobs to either side of her chest.



You're doing great on this story, I also loved the descriptions that you did you really do a great job of describing people and how their transformation I like how you used the idea of a cafe. I love how you say when you sat down her large dress was not able to cover her huge belly. It's something about bellies I love hearing about them it turns me on really alot


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 2, 2005)

Norseman, you've always been one of my favorite authors, and this story again demonstrates why! I think "The Lovely Teacher" is still my most favorite piece I've read here! Your frankness, mixed with detailed description, plus the behind-the-scenes weight gain makes them realistic and fun to read!

Great stuff! Keep it up!



Jay West Coast


----------



## Observer (Aug 18, 2008)

bump after format upgrade


----------

